# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  What ways can i butt join melamine board with out seeing screws??

## wozzzzza

i have 2 pieces of melamine board edged that i want to butt join at 90 degrees and from the outside i dont want to be able to see any screws or nails.
anyone give me some ways of being able to do this? i have thought of using small brackets on the inside of the join but that will end up giving some flex in the join that i dont really want.

----------


## shauck

Is there room for a full length "batten" attached to the inside edge of both pieces?

----------


## Random Username

Biscuits and glue, cam lock fasteners, tenons and glue, dowels and glue, or if money is reallllllllly, realllllllly no object, one of these...  Lamello Invis Mx Starter Kit - YouTube

----------


## sundancewfs

A lock mitre bit on a router table.
Here is a pic of one in plywood.

----------


## shauck

> Biscuits and glue, cam lock fasteners, tenons and glue, dowels and glue, or if money is reallllllllly, realllllllly no object, one of these...  Lamello Invis Mx Starter Kit - YouTube

  I want one

----------


## Random Username

> I want one

  I looked and the starter kits aren't quite as mind blowingly expensive as I had assumed ($US320 on Amazon) - which is down from their initial price of $US900 in 2003.  But the connector thingies are about $6 each.  Hummm...patent should expire soon...roll on China!

----------


## Danny.S

> A lock mitre bit on a router table.
> Here is a pic of one in plywood.

  41 years old and I have only now learnt of the lock mitre joint.  Love this forum!

----------


## wozzzzza

I know of them Lamello Invis Mx but never tried them as i cant really see that it will work 100%, what if one of your threads is slightly off square of half a millimeter out, the thing wont be doing up very easily?? what happens if the thread gets stuck a bit when you are trying to undo it? 
i had thought of but forgotten about in a day but reminded again but will be doing what shauck said and use a batten down the inside corner.
thanks.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hummm...patent should expire soon...roll on China!

  Patents don't stop China ripping things off (thankfully)  :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

Probably the cheapest way out is to use dowels and melamine glue.

----------


## wozzzzza

i used a 19mm square length of wood i had lying around and screwed and glued that and that did it well, nice and solid

----------


## shauck

There ya go. Not much skill testing involved but does the trick.

----------

